# Items With the Longest Shelf Life



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

https://www.mdcreekmore.com/what-foods-have-the-longest-shelf-life/

Some of these items might be items you would want on your shelves.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have most of these items in my stores except powdered milk and eggs. I situation I will remedy tomorrow. 

Thanks


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> I have most of these items in my stores except powdered milk and eggs. I situation I will remedy tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


Also, try one can of evaporated (not condensed) milk... cost you under a buck. Pour it in a container, add back one can of water, and put it in the fridge. Try it when cold... I think you might find it way more like regular milk than powdered. I keep both.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

I would add flour and yeast to the stocks. There is nothing nicer in shtf than a good crust.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

baking cocoa will last 3 years PAST the best by date.. or about 5 years. It does not go bad it just loses it flavor

Bouillon Cubes contain a ton of salt so will last much longer then article says... again they will lose flavor before they go BAD

good article but the writer could have done a little better research on putting together a list of items with LONGEST self life


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Canned foods, outside of fruit, can last quite a bit longer than 6 years. I had a can of ravioli just this past fall with a BB date July 2009. It was as good as if it was newly bought. I believe that most canned food, again outside of fruit, will be fine to eat for many years past BB date if properly stored and not damaged.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Do like we used to do. 2-3 gallons of cooking oil that gets used or tossed and replaced every 2 years. A few spare lbs of butter in the freezer. Or put them in a minifridge set to it's lowest temp setting to freeze for many years.
Tabasco sauce last forever. Ketchup and mustard also work. .
Rice and pasta is great for the bulk of your foods and can last over 20 ears. Lots of calories in pasta. Powdered cheese sauce, powdered milk, and many dried spices last for over 10 years. Sugar and salt last forever and make for great low cost trade items if kept dry.

Don't forget the soap. You'll really want soap.


----------



## Elvis (Jun 22, 2018)

Prepared One said:


> I have most of these items in my stores except powdered milk and eggs. I situation I will remedy tomorrow.


Chickens for eggs are fairly easy to keep, Their fresh unwashed eggs will keep over 6 months un-refrigerated in a pickling lime (also known as slaking lime or water lime) bath at room tempature in a bucket in the pantry.. That's what we do to preserve excess eggs when the hens lay fewer eggs during the winter, I had a few 4 month old eggs from our pantry for breakfast.
https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...6254C8B1A1A30CBD3CC8625&view=detail&FORM=VIRE

We only keep a few hens so during the winters we ran low on eggs until we started saving the excess eggs in the pickling lime bath,


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I have some pretty old whiskey and bourbon on the shelf. Not afraid to use it either.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

twinkes


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Chipper said:


> I have some pretty old whiskey and bourbon on the shelf. Not afraid to use it either.


Me as well! I learned something new about my bourbon the other day (probably everyone knew this but me). Bourbon doesn't age on the shelf... only in the barrel. A 10 year old bourbon on the shelf an additional 20 years is still a 10 year old bourbon.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> I would add flour and yeast to the stocks. There is nothing nicer in shtf than a good crust.


Keep the yeast in the freezer.

Oils (olive, coconut and vegetable) go in a spare fridge, they don't have a long shelf life, only about a year, but we need oils in our diet also just for cooking. So, I've begun adding Crisco in the small containers to avoid it's going rancid once opened. That stuff isn't healthy, but if that's all I've got in a pinch it lasts indefinitely...it's there. I can at least cook with it.

The article mentioned dehydrated carrots lasting 25 years. Maybe if you buy them from the Mormons. As for myself I've had varying success with that. After two years, my vacuum sealed organic carrots have turned tan colored. But the dehydrated frozen mixed veggies are still looking good.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> twinkes


that's an old joke >>> but fruit cake actually has a long storage life on the shelf - long time after the other bread and pastry type items are crumbled and molded to a science experiment - fruit cake will still be viable ....


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

Annie said:


> Keep the yeast in the freezer.
> 
> Oils (olive, coconut and vegetable) go in a spare fridge, they don't have a long shelf life, only about a year, but we need oils in our diet also just for cooking. So, I've begun adding Crisco in the small containers to avoid it's going rancid once opened. That stuff isn't healthy, but if that's all I've got in a pinch it lasts indefinitely...it's there. I can at least cook with it.
> 
> The article mentioned dehydrated carrots lasting 25 years. Maybe if you buy them from the Mormons. As for myself I've had varying success with that. After two years, my vacuum sealed organic carrots have turned tan colored. But the dehydrated frozen mixed veggies are still looking good.


Freezing it is a great route. I usually freeze my butter and bread. Recently I decided the bread takes up to much space. Instead choosing to only have meat and butter in the freezer.

With the vacuum packed veggies it could be an error on the manufactures side. Other than that it could be light and temperature increases. Light especially though as it bleaches color. Even if the color is fading it is still edible and the nutrition still viable to a point.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Ragnarök said:


> Freezing it is a great route. I usually freeze my butter and bread. Recently I decided the bread takes up to much space. Instead choosing to only have meat and butter in the freezer.
> 
> With the vacuum packed veggies it could be an error on the manufactures side. Other than that it could be light and temperature increases. Light especially though as it bleaches color. Even if the color is fading it is still edible and the nutrition still viable to a point.


Yeah, I dehydrated them and had them in glass jars out of the light, but still they turned color.


----------



## recon (Jan 1, 2013)

This is a good site for some info on this

https://www.stilltasty.com/


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Denton said:


> https://www.mdcreekmore.com/what-foods-have-the-longest-shelf-life/
> 
> Some of these items might be items you would want on your shelves.


So when I clicked on Denton's link and this picture came into view ....









.... Was I the only one wondering what her shelf life is?

(Don't worry ... I'll show myself out)


----------

